# Hi folks, I'm new on here



## Marc008 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all, I'm Marc (short for Marcus)
I wild camp all the time as I've spent much of the last 2 years living in my van.
I'm mainly based in Sussex as I have some work and family here, but have been into campers for a number of years and have camped in various places around the country. I love motorhomes and campers of all types and you sound like a friendly bunch so I'm looking forward to spending time on here


----------



## Yogihughes (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome,welcome,welcome!


----------



## wildsee (Nov 24, 2008)

*Hi Marc, welcome .*

Hi Marc welcome to this very friendly site. The folks here are lovely.
You will soon make loads of friends here.
Kind regards Di .


----------



## Belgian (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome Marc,
You did the right thing to land on this 'wild'site. 
This is a friendly bunch; they even seem to accept this weird Belgian LOL


----------



## lenny (Nov 24, 2008)

Hiya Marcus and welcome I,ve been here a year now and I,m totally hooked, look forward to your posts


----------



## Marc008 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks people, really nice to make your acquaintance


----------



## undersiege (Nov 24, 2008)

wildsee said:


> Hi Marc welcome to this very friendly site. The folks here are lovely.
> You will soon make loads of friends here.
> Kind regards Di .



Hi Marc

They are lovely, but be careful late on Sunday nights when a few tipples have gone down the hatch.  Yesterday evening a few posts got a more than a little grumpy and lines were drawn in the sand.  Everyone kissed and made up today though (I think).


----------



## cipro (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Marc enjoy what the best can offer


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 24, 2008)

hi there and welcome hope you enjoy


----------



## Marc008 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks again everybody


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Marc, welcome aboard!  Enjoy all that we have to offer!  There's lot's of it to read through!    JIM!!


----------



## Marc008 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Jim


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Nov 25, 2008)

*Welcome Marc*

Enjoy the site and share some of your experiences with us and above all keep on posting,Andy.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi. i'm new too and unfamiliar with the site i'm looking to join up and find new places to visit, i'm a single female and find it a bit scary sometimes on my own, it would be nice to meet likeminded people and arrange weekend/weeks away

take care

Jenny


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Regards Tom


----------

